# Port Arthur



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Updates on set ups, call backs and placements, please and thank you.


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, I am not there, but I can give you all a hint for the Amateur tomorrow:

Steve "Chickasaw" Helgoth took every lopper, bypass pruner, pole saw, machete and tomahawk axe that I own with him and the airline baggage checker made Joel "The Hatchet" Harris put his Protractor and Ruler in his _checked_ luggage.   (Ha! Ha!)

Seriously now, have some fun with your dogs, eat some great Gulf Seafood, head to the Drive-thru "Barn" when your done and good luck to all this weekend!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open callbacks to landblind
1,4,7,9,13-16,19,21,23-25,27,28,30-34,37,40-42,44,46-50,52,53,57-60,63-65,67
23 starts


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Mark Mosher for winning Q and Jim Scarborough and Woody on second.


----------



## tmueller (Jun 6, 2010)

MikeBoley said:


> Congrats to Mark Mosher for winning Q and Jim Scarborough and Woody on second.


Which of Mark's dogs won the Q?


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

AM is in line triple. Left hand long bird thrown right at around 400 yds,falls behind bare trees that are around 200 yds. Middle bird throw to left at 175 slighly in and down in ditch. Flyer well to right at 150 angle back to left. 

Open double landblind with poison bird in middle. Short tight to gun. Long down a line of mounds. Past poison bird which is up wind. Bird on side of large mound at about 275-300.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open to waterblind
1,4,15,19,23,30,31,37,40,41,46,47,49,52,52,57,58,60,63

19, 40 started. Most doing it.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

AM callbacks to second series.

2-6,9,11-13,20,22,24,27,31,33,35,36,39,42,45,46

21 dogs. 20 starts


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

AM callbacks to 3rd series.
2-4,6.9.11.12,20,22,24,27,35,36?39,42,45
16 dogs. 42 starts.

Open callbacks to 4th series
4,15,19,31,40,41,52,57,58,63
10 dogs. 57 starts


----------



## yellowlabfan (Jan 27, 2009)

Any news on the Derby yet ? Thanks.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open 4th
Quad first bird down left bird thrown to left tucked tight to flyer station. Dogs have low visablity of gunner but can see throw. 2 far right bird thrown left. Big swing past flyer station. 3 deep middle bird thrown left pinched to flyer. Go bird flyer shot right in water with sluice. 3 gunners judges have asked for lots of shots on flyer. All gunners retire as their bird hits ground. Very busy test.

Dog 1 was added to callbacks for total of 11


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open
Dottie, Farmer/Thompson
Boomrr, Casto/McCool
Micro, Bogusky
Mister, Farmer/Watson
RJ Rainey. 
JAMS 4,19,31,41,58. 

CONGRATS to those who placed and those who survived.

Way to go Bobby Farmer first open to Finish


----------



## dynamiclauren (Aug 26, 2010)

Qual results
1st- 13, H/O Mark Mosher, April McAllister
2nd-38 H/O Jim Scarborough
3rd- 2 H/ Ryan Brasseaux O/Luke Barras
4th- 16 H/Bobby George O/Martin & Barb Kirby
RJ- 8 H/ Bobby George O/David Wolfe-Bob Hayden
Jams- 17,30,35

Derby Results
1st- 17 H/Bobby George O/Troy Sporer
2nd- 34 H/ Bobby George O/Terry Rotschafer & Bob Hanssen
3rd- 28 H/O Ben Echevarria
4th-21 H/O Gary McIlwain
RJ- 1 H/ Lauren Haynes O/Bob & Mary Ellen Owens
Jams- 2,4,8,14,32,33

Congrats to all the dogs, owners and handlers... Thanks to the judges, marshalls, workers and everyone else that helped out to make this trial happened... it went very smoothly!


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Congratulations to Mark Mosher and April McAllister and Ritz on the Qualifying win. Good job JoJo and Grady!!! Pretty neat when two of my puppies that terrorized my kennel for 8 weeks win an Amateur and a Qualifying the same weekend!!!


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Amateur results (unofficial):
1st - Gracie / Sylvia McClure
2nd - Wendy / Wayne Stupka
3rd - Tia / Suzan Caire
4th - Pearl / John Caire
Sorry, don't know JAMs.

Congratulations to these 4 friends of mine, and to all who finished.


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Martin & Barb Kirby, H/Bobby George, & White Oak's Lil Ms."Chicka" for placing 4th in the Qualifying at the Port Arthur RC Spring FT on 3/15/13. Nice Job Bobby.


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! O/Terry Rotschafer & Bob Hanssen, H/Bobby George, & Leica Sabertooth "Tiger" for earning a 2nd in the derby at the Port Arthur RC on 3/16/13. Tiger has 8pts in four trials and finished all derbies entered. Fantastic Job Bobby.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Mark Littlejohn said:


> Amateur results (unofficial):
> 1st - Gracie / Sylvia McClure
> 2nd - Wendy / Wayne Stupka
> 3rd - Tia / Suzan Caire
> ...


times 2 congrats


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Troy Sporer, H/Bobby George, & "Tug" Boat VIII for WINNING the derby at the Port Arthur RC on 3/16/13. This gives Tug 8pts with more trials to run. What a fierce competitor. Great Job Bobby.


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS to GRACIE and SYLVIA., Great job for Wayne, Susan and John. Way to go all of you !!!


----------



## GLFLYER (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats to all who finished and especially those who placed in the open. It was a pleasure judging such great dogs and wonderful contestants. Thanks to Wayne, Tom, Linda, Chip, and all those helpers for their great hospitality and hard work. Also, a big thank you to my co-judge John, who made the week-end a lot of fun.


----------

